# Anyones toddler get canines before molars?



## jkbmah

As the title says. Acoording to everyone else after the first 8 front teeth come the first molars but im Sure Em is currently cutting her canines - i can see them with the huge roots!

So was wondering how common this is? Also does anyones toddler puke through pain/slight temp with teething?. Em has had a couple of puky episodes at night but not so much that i would consider her to have a bug, just a few puky bits in her cot.

god! when with this teething nightmare end!


----------



## CaptainMummy

I am also going through a nightmare just now too...

Im sure it is possible to cut canines before molars.

Paiges teeth are coming through all over the place. She has her top front 4, her top 2 molars, her bottom 2 middle, and today I noticed a bottom right molar which was a surprise (although not realy as she has been very grumpy) She hasnt even got her other 2 bottom front teeth Doh! Although they are just about to cut through, as well as her bottom left molar.

Roll on the end of teething!

And also, so doesnt get pukey, she has actually never been sick (apart from baby sick with milk)


----------



## fi123

DS got his molars before canines, but when he got his molars was sick more than he was when he was a baby! He is now working on his canines, worse than the molars :(


----------



## isil

My son got his canines before his molars. He literally got his front teeth first, then the ones to either side, then either side again...etcetc., all the way back to his molars!

When my son got his teeth he was still pretty puky alllll the time, so I don't know/remember about puking specifically when he had a temp, sorry.


----------



## Hellodoris

E is currently cutting her canines and is miserable, has a raised temp, puffy cheeks, and has been sick a couple of times. She did cut her molars first though.


----------



## babyjiva

we got you all beat.
My LO is cutting her canines and her molars all at the same time. that's right, 8 teeth. wooo hooo us. I'm kidding of course. She is miserable. She started to cut her canines first and I was surprised by this but they never came all the way up, now a few weeks later she is getting at least her first set of molars but to tell you the truth, looks like she might be cutting even the second molars too&#8230;. not sure on that, but I am sure she is working on 8 right now as the bumps are clear as day and look like the skin could break any second. I feel so bad for her.


----------



## Lightworker

haha PP...my LO did that as well all 4 canines and 4 molars ..fun times


----------



## linzylinz

my oldest had her top 2 canines come through first before any other teeth she looked like a little dracular :haha:


----------



## Lightworker

linzylinz said:


> my oldest had her top 2 canines come through first before any other teeth she looked like a little dracular :haha:

lol


----------



## jkbmah

thanks everyone for the replies - in a way i do wish it was them all at once to get them over with! Its already been 5 days of not eating anything other than a couple of mouthfulls - i cant go through this another 8 or so times! ahhhh!

oh and linz - thats so funny, bet she looked well cute!


----------



## OmarsMum

Omar had his molars then canines but he had his side front bottom teeth after his molars & canines xx


----------



## hanelei

Just found this slightly old thread after a search, interesting to see how many LOs have their teeth come through in a "non-standard" order! 

I have been waiting for my 16-month-old LO's upper molars to come through since those are supposed to be next after the front teeth. I noticed a couple of days ago that he is about to cut a canine though, and then that he has a point of one of the bottom molars through! The upper molar doesn't look too far off, but all on the left side! No sign of new teeth on the right side yet.

He did get his top lateral incisors before his middle teeth as well though, so it looks like his teeth didn't get the message about the order they were supposed to come through in!


----------



## LauraBee

Bee got all her teeth through before any molars, been waiting on the back four for four or five months now though but she's recently been really dribbley and moody and biting things, so I'm thinking they may finally make an appearance!

ETA: Oops, didn't realise it was a bit old! :dohh:


----------



## CaptainMummy

Paige has all of her teeth apart from her second molars (which better hurry up coz my poor girl is in alot of discomfort!)

they came through in a weird order and she also has an extra tooth! On the plus side, she loves getting them brushed and im hoping it stays that way!


----------



## bumbleberry

We had cannines before molars. They seemed to be the worst so far but I can't get over how sharp they are, they're so pointy! Now we're just cutting her second molars and she has been absolutely fine x


----------



## mammy2oaklen

yep my son has 3 bottom front teeth and 4 top and 4 canines lol he didnt have any 7 months ago they r coming through in odd order!!


----------



## hanelei

Looks like it's not so unusual then- all the other babies and toddlers we know seem to be getting their teeth in the usual order though!


----------

